# Rucking Environment



## Gucci Bobert (Apr 14, 2020)

I noticed that the 12-mile timed ruck march to qualify for SF is conducted mostly on flat ground. Is this true? Regardless, I ruck up and down my steep hill keeping a 15-minute pace. I figure that if it is on flat ground I’m doing myself a favor by hitting the hills.


----------



## Kaldak (Apr 14, 2020)

Did you first look here?

Rucking Links


----------

